# #FotoshopFriday: Audi RS 3 Sedan Envisioned by P.R. Walker



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s no doubt in our mind that the upcoming RS 3 sedan is one of the most hotly anticipated new models from Audi. The new MQB chassis A3 and S3 already look like winners, and the idea of combining the super potent 2.5 TFSI engine with the upcoming sedan version would seem to mix the magic size of the B5 S4/RS 4 with the magic Audi 5-cylinder drivetrain.

Thus far we’ve published one profile shot of the RS 3 sedan, which we based on the A3 sedan concept shown in Geneva last year. Following his improvement on our RS 3 Sportback mockup, Paul Walker (a.k.a. PR Walker) dropped us a note asking us whether we’d be interested in publishing photos of his own take on an RS 3 sedan. Of course the answer was yes and you’re now seeing the results of his labor.

For your enjoyment, Paul has put together several versions with various simulations of popular Audi colors like Suzuka Grey and Misano Red. He’s also added more of the RS Q3 cues and the likely higher roofline of the production A3 versus our take that had the lower roof line of the concept car and cues from the B8 RS 4. As with his first round with the A3 Sportback, we suggest his take on the sedan will prove more true-to-form to a production version than will ours. Whatever the case, both are eye candy.

More shots in various can also be found in this story, LINK HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...day-audi-rs-3-sedan-envisioned-by-p-r-walker/


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Let me just say that seeing both cars side by side is an awesome perspective and confirmation of how much I like the Sportback. With that said, I think the Sedan by PR Walker is a very well done design. I can totally see both of these being close to the production car. 

Nice work Guys and thanks for the hard work here. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> Nice work Guys and thanks for the hard work here. :thumbup::beer:


Agreed!

To be honest, I would prefer the sport back too, however if at least we got the sedan, I would still be happy.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

The only crappy thing about the sedan is that it will force me to buy a rack. Not that I won't anyway with the Sportback but...I can't stand the lack of room from a Sedan vs. Sportback. (Large trunk or not. It still sucks in comparison.)

Starting to get excited either way. Can't wait for some official freakin' news about the US...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Both cars look amazing, and I would happily drive either one. Owning a current gen A3 I am partial to the sportback, but if we don't get a choice here I think I'd be happy with the sedan umpkin:


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

The renders are fantastic and Audi has their work cut out to make the reality of the new RS3 look and drive even better!


----------

